# WLP550 - Belgian Ale Yeast



## davedoran (16/11/14)

Anyone have much experience with this yeast. Have it going in about 18hrs at this point and its still going at this pace now (36hrs after pitch). Not worried about it. From what i read about it, it has a short lag, vigorous ferment for 2-3 days then a slow tail off.
Currently at 20 deg and will bump it to 22 tomorrow.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/w7aco6al05ghrnu/IMG_4622.MOV?dl=0


----------



## davedoran (17/11/14)

wow. This is finished already. Down to 1.013 in 3 days. Expected fg was 1.014.
Will of course leave it for another while before packaging.


----------



## fletcher (11/3/15)

bumping this thread to ask the same questions. any experiences worth noting? characters at certain ferment temps?


----------



## mkj (12/3/15)

I've brewed a couple of batches with it, first one was a bit too pear flavoured, next one I fermented warmer and was closer to La Chouffe, though not as smooth. Probably worth lagering for a while. Gives a nice strong belgian head-feeling (histamines?) 

Achouffe brew at 26º, supposedly that's pretty close to the yeast's limit. Dunno if that's really the right temperature for homebrew sized batches.

(Not my picture, https://www.flickr.com/photos/jwfriedman/4897982435/in/album-72157624738909680/ for lots of other lovely ones)


----------

